#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Relax

## Евгения Горенко

Пытаюсь перевести *relax* into bodhichitta. 
К сожалению, великий и могучий дает здесь слабинку. Все доступные переводы хорошо наполнены дополнительными _не теми_ смыслами. 

Рас_слаб_иться. Наиболее часто используемый перевод, так хочется пойти по пути наименьшего сопротивления и использовать его... Только гниловат он, именно из-за отсылки к _слабости_, к _стать слабым_. 

Перебираю возможные варианты - помягчеть, смягчиться, войти в покой, успокоиться и пр. - тоже не фонтан. 

Не знаю... Хоть бери и новое слово придумывай!

А может у кого есть какие мысли с этим релаксом  :Frown: ?

----------


## Чиффа

Ну, не знаю, Евгения.  Есть слово "релаксация", которое так же означает снятие напряжения.  Интересно, почему Вам кажется, что быть слабым - это плохо? 



> Прежде чем сжимать, нужно расширять. Прежде чем ослаблять, нужно укрепить. Прежде чем уничтожать, нужно создать. Прежде чем отнимать, нужно дать. Это все глубокие истины. *Мягкое и слабое побеждает твердость и силу* Рыбе не стоит покидать глубины. Государству не стоит обнаруживать свою прозорливость.


Дао де Цзин

----------

Pema Sonam (13.09.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Только гниловат он, именно из-за отсылки к _слабости_, к _стать слабым_.


Ошибка, не стать слабым, а *ослабить напряжение*, *сделать* слабым, победить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексий

Как насчет "успокоиться"?

----------


## Вова Л.

пребывать в покое.

----------


## Чиффа

Виктория, простите, забыла поинтересоваться: а как звучит все предложение, где есть это словосочетание? 
Можно перевести "relax into bodhichitta" как "погрузиться в бодхичитту"?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Виктория, простите, забыла поинтересоваться: а как звучит все предложение, где есть это словосочетание? 
> Можно перевести "relax into bodhichitta" как "погрузиться в бодхичитту"?


We can practice rousing it as a way to open our heart beyond our own suffering—to relax into the bodhichitta that connects us all.

По смыслу здесь очень много говорится о мягкости, об открытости, о пребывании в покое. 

Бр-р, это наша историческая отечественная характерность - постоянно сильное внешнее напряжение, внешнее же о_слаб_ление которого и воспринимается как о_своб_ождающее-о_слоб_ождающее рас_слаб_ление. 

Наши отсылки в данном контексте - к ослаблению *внешнего* гнёта, давления. Как срелаксировать внутренне - тут мы в ступоре  :Frown:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Как насчет "успокоиться"?


Да, здесь есть очень хорошая форма, которая очень близко передала бы нужный смысл - _упокоиться в бодхичите_ - но, к сожалению, слово "упокоиться" уже используется для других нужд  :Frown: 

Форма же "успокоиться" несколько поверхностна, говорит только об эмоциях, но не о мысленном - и тем более концептуальном - потоке.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Ну, не знаю, Евгения.  Есть слово "релаксация", которое так же означает снятие напряжения.  Интересно, почему Вам кажется, что быть слабым - это плохо? 
> 
> Дао де Цзин


Потому что здесь другое. Расслабление в бодхичитте это не ослабление и не слабость. Это мягкость  :Smilie:  

_Смягчиться в бодхичитте_?... Ох...

----------


## Makc

Может "умиротвориться"?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Ошибка, не стать слабым, а *ослабить напряжение*, *сделать* слабым, победить.


Подсознание слова "не" не знает (с)  :Cool: 

Иначе говоря, сколько сознанию не объясняй, какой тут правильный смысл, подсознание все равно будет гнуть свою линию. И неизбежно будет тонкий конфликт. А нахуа?..  :Frown:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> пребывать в покое.


Пребывать в покое бодхичитты? 

Это вариант, надо подумать. 

Или - пребывать в мягкости бодхичитты.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Может "умиротвориться"?


Тоже вариант, спасибо.

----------


## Чиффа

We can practice rousing it as a way to open our heart beyond our own suffering—to relax into the bodhichitta that connects us all.
Мы можем практиковать пробуждение [этого] как путь к открытию наших сердец за пределы нашего собственного страдания - погрузиться в бодхичитту, которая соединяет нас всех.
Пойдет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> We can practice rousing it as a way to open our heart beyond our own suffering—to relax into the bodhichitta that connects us all.


Ещё вариант:

Мы можем пробуждать/взращивать [это], стремясь к выходу за пределы собственного страдания и обретая умиротворение в бодхичитте, объединяющей нас всех.

И естественный вопрос: о каком "это" речь?  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (13.09.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Всем огромное спасибо. Набрала приличный список возможных переводов, на будущее ))

Исходную фразу перевела так: Мы можем практиковать её взращивание как способ раскрыть сердце за пределы своего собственного страдания – чтобы мягко умиротвориться в бодхичитте, объединяющей всех нас. 

Не фонтан, но посмотрим... 

Да, и речь здесь идет о мотивации.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Исходную фразу перевела так: Мы можем практиковать её взращивание как способ раскрыть сердце за пределы своего собственного страдания – чтобы мягко умиротвориться в бодхичитте, объединяющей всех нас.


Чуть повредничаю напоследок.  :Smilie: 

Давно уже заменяю "практиковать" простым "совершенствоваться" (т.е. "совершенствовать-с[еб]я"). Но тут, на мой взгляд, и "практиковать", и "совершенствоваться" попросту избыточный глагол...

По мне, "раскрыть за пределы", согласно нормам русского языка, нельзя. За пределы можно "вывести, выйти, удалиться...". Как нельзя, полагаю, и "закрыть за пределы". Особенно если речь идёт ещё и о сердце... %)

Нельзя и "грубо умиротвориться"... %) Потому "мягко умиротвориться" режет глаз/ухо...

P.S. Просто ИМХО, можно не отвечать.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Таки повредничаю, отвечу... 

Я потом подумала - поменяла на вариант "раскрыться в бодхичитте". 
Кстати, вполне может служить синонимом к релаксу! Имхо.

----------

Аминадав (13.09.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Таки повредничаю, отвечу... 
> 
> Я потом подумала - поменяла на вариант "раскрыться в бодхичитте". 
> Кстати, вполне может служить синонимом к релаксу! Имхо.


И не убедииили! Ибо есть ещё вариант "раствориться в бодхичитте"...  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я прошу прощения, но что-то мне вспомнились "переводы" Жуковского, когда из-за "видения" автора от произведения оставались имена персонажей и место действия. Если Вам сказали расслабиться (ослабить, сбросить напряжение), то это не мягко умировториться (читай заснуть) и не раскрыться (как эксгибиционист), а именно расслабиться.

----------


## Шенпен

в расслабленности и без усилий покоиться в бодхичитте 

Такого варианта ,вроде ,не предлагали ещё

Немного" масло маслянное" правда...  можно "в расслабленности" убрать

----------


## Маша_ла

Я бы написала:

Мы можем взращивать ее, открывая наши сердца и выходя за переделы нашего собственного страдания, расслабившись в бодхичитте, объединяющей всех нас.

Это понятно получилось? Я не люблю додумывать, когда перевожу)) но может уже невольно и исказила смысл, не знаю))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вам сказали расслабиться (ослабить, сбросить напряжение), то это не мягко умировториться (читай заснуть) и не раскрыться (как эксгибиционист), а именно расслабиться.


Слово живёт в контексте. Будучи же вынуто из контекста, оно может трактоваться широчайшим и самым непредсказуемым (скажем, извращенческим %) образом.
И уж "умиротворение" -- никак не синоним "засыпания", как оба эти слова ни крути. Ближе всего к "умиротворению" -- "успокоение" как обретение внутреннего мира или гармонии с собою и миром... Хотя и это суждение -- тоже: для слова, взятого вне контекста.  :Smilie: 
А так каждый переводчик сам решает: следовать ли ему словам, переводя буквально, или прежде всего -- смыслу/интонации текста, временами даже изрядно отходя от буквальности. (Так -- особенно в поэзии, где основной критерий перевода -- состоялся ли перевод как факт родного для переводчика языка.)
Разумеется, первое (т.е. буквалистика) -- куда безопасней!  :Smilie:  Но второе -- ценее, при всех возможных рисках.
Остальное зависит от опыта и чувства языка -- не только авторского, но и родного.

----------


## Джыш

We can practice rousing it as a way to open our heart beyond our own suffering—to relax into the bodhichitta that connects us all.

"Мы можем практиковать пробуждение этого как путь к открытию нашего сердца вне нашего собственного страдания - смягчиться в бодхичитте, что связывает нас всех."

Есть ощущение, что здесь присутствует двусмысленность, происходящая от неоднозначного толкования словосочетания "us all" (нас всех). Кого автор имеет ввиду - всех практикующих или всех людей?

----------


## PampKin Head

> relax into bodhichitta


Покойся в Бодхичитте... )))

Rest in peace, ведь Нирвана - это покой. "Мое сердце пылает, как огонь. А глаза холодны, как мертвый пепел" (с) Мумонкан.

----------


## ullu

Написано же расслабиться, зачем придумывать?
Это же очень конкретный совет, если ему следовать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.09.2009), Марица (14.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Написано же расслабиться, зачем придумывать?
> Это же очень конкретный совет, если ему следовать.


Relax имеет много значений - посмотрите в бумажном словаре, а не в компьютерном. Но значения "покойся", в моем нет.
Здесь, мне кажется, важнее выяснить, что соединяет - Relax into bodhichitta или сама бодхичитта. Надо узнать, кого соединяет  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Relax имеет много значений - посмотрите в бумажном словаре, а не в компьютерном. Но значения "покойся", в моем нет.
> Здесь, мне кажется, важнее выяснить, что соединяет - Relax into bodhichitta или сама бодхичитта. Надо узнать, кого соединяет


Да не в словаре надо смотреть, а слушать лекции учителей.

----------

Марица (14.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Да не в словаре надо смотреть, а слушать лекции учителей.


Это как, значит книги не надо читать, не послушав лекций учителей? А для чего они тогда?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это как, значит книги не надо читать, не послушав лекций учителей? А для чего они тогда?


И чего не тянет народ читать книжки по теории относительности или высшей математике? А ведь там не менее доступно все изложено.

----------

Александр С (17.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> И чего не тянет народ читать книжки по теории относительности или высшей математике? А ведь там не менее доступно все изложено.


Не знаю. Неужто и правда не тянет?  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю. Неужто и правда не тянет?


Читать про Самантабхадру? Нет, не тянет...




> Между Марсом и Юпитером раскинулся широкий пояс Астероидов. Из тысяч известных и неизвестных, именованных и безымянных, остановимся на одном — крошечной планете, собранной ее обитателями из естественного камня и обломков кораблекрушений.
> Они были дикарями, ее обитатели, единственными дикарями XXIV века. Потомки участников научной экспедиции, затерянной и полоненной в поясе астероидов двести лет назад, ко времени, когда их нашли, наладили свою жизнь, построили свою культуру и предпочли остаться в космосе, собирая хлам и прибегая к варварским обрядам, выглядевшим карикатурами на научные методы, которые применяли их предки. Они называли себя Ученым Людом. Мир быстро забыл их.
> 
> Космический корабль «Номад» падал, кувыркаясь, в бездну. Он проходил в миле от астероида и Ученый Люд схватил его, чтобы присоединить к своей планете. Они и нашли Фойла.
> 
> Раз он очнулся, когда его торжествующе несли на носилках по естественным и искусственным проходам внутри астероида, сооруженного из камней и металлических обшивок. На некоторых из них еще не стерлись имена, давно забытые историей космоплавания: «Королева; Земля», «Пустынник; Марс», «Три кольца; Сатурн». Проходы вели в залы, хранилища, кладовые и дома, тоже сделанные из подобранных кораблей, вцементированных в астероид.
> 
> Фойла пронесли через древнее ганимедское суденышко, лассильский ледокол, тяжелый крейсер с Каллисто, старый транспортник со стеклянными баками, еще заполненными дымчатым ракетным топливом… Рой собранных за два столетия останков: арсеналы, библиотеки, музеи одежды, склады механизмов, инструментов, еды, химикалиев и суррогатов.
> 
> ...

----------


## Джыш

> Читать про Самантабхадру? Нет, не тянет...


Это так называют теорию относительности и высшую математику?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И уж "умиротворение" -- никак не синоним "засыпания"


Ну если "расслабиться" означает слабость, то "мягко умиротвориться" напоминает мне мою сладко зевающую кошку.  :Smilie: )))))) Конечно я преувеличил, но смешивать психологию и перевод, как здесь предлагается - идти по пути Жуковского. Ну и если переводчик собирается корректировать того, кого переводит, привнося свое видение в сказанное, то по меньшей мере он должен быть того же уровня, что и оригинал.




> А так каждый переводчик сам решает: следовать ли ему словам, переводя буквально, или прежде всего -- смыслу/интонации текста, временами даже изрядно отходя от буквальности.


Извините, меня учили, что это непрофессионально.

----------


## Pavel

> Бр-р, это наша историческая отечественная характерность - постоянно сильное внешнее напряжение, внешнее же о_слаб_ление которого и воспринимается как о_своб_ождающее-о_слоб_ождающее рас_слаб_ление. 
> 
> Наши отсылки в данном контексте - к ослаблению *внешнего* гнёта, давления. Как срелаксировать внутренне - тут мы в ступоре


Евгения, не наговарнивайте на отечество, русский язык и "историческую характерность"...  :Smilie:  

В данном контексте разумно применить слово "*предаться*" в сочетании с бодхичиттой - "предаться бодхичитте". Попробуйте, прислушайтесь к тому смыслу, что получится.

Для примера, вот как А.С. Пушкин использует это слово:
"Татьяна любит не шутя и предается безусловно любви, как милое дитя."

----------

Артем Тараненко (14.09.2009), Джыш (14.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> "предаться бодхичитте"


Очаровательно  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Это как, значит книги не надо читать, не послушав лекций учителей? А для чего они тогда?


Читать словарь?  :EEK!:

----------


## Джыш

> Читать словарь?


Каюсь, не понял, что вы имели в виду что надо слушать лекции учителей, вместо того чтобы читать словарь. Но не идти же на лекцию к учителю с целью использовать его в качестве словаря, ибо во время лекции прерывать его будет невежливо  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> We can practice rousing it as a way to open our heart beyond our own suffering—to relax into the bodhichitta that connects us all.
> 
> "Мы можем практиковать пробуждение этого как путь к открытию нашего сердца вне нашего собственного страдания - смягчиться в бодхичитте, что связывает нас всех."
> 
> Есть ощущение, что здесь присутствует двусмысленность, происходящая от неоднозначного толкования словосочетания "us all" (нас всех). Кого автор имеет ввиду - всех практикующих или всех людей?


Всех ЖС

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это так называют теорию относительности и высшую математику?


А вы полагаете, что те же тантры Дзогчен и Ваджраяны в принципе доступны для понимания без обширных комментариев Ваджрачарьи?

Ответ: нет.

----------

Александр С (17.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Всех ЖС


Тогда можно перевести более определенно:
"Мы можем практиковать пробуждение этого как путь к открытию нашего сердца вне нашего собственного страдания - смягчиться в бодхичитте, которая связывает нас всех."

----------


## Джыш

> А вы полагаете, что те же тантры Дзогчен и Ваджраяны в принципе доступны для понимания без обширных комментариев Ваджрачарьи?


Без понятия.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "предаться бодхичитте"


Шарман, шарман.  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну если "расслабиться" означает слабость, то "мягко умиротвориться" напоминает мне мою сладко зевающую кошку. )))))) Конечно я преувеличил, но смешивать психологию и перевод, как здесь предлагается - идти по пути Жуковского. Ну и если переводчик собирается корректировать того, кого переводит, привнося свое видение в сказанное, то по меньшей мере он должен быть того же уровня, что и оригинал.


Речь идёт о тексте наставническом.
Так при чём здесь Жуковский, бывший для своего времени одним из великолепнейших (!) переводчиков поэтических творений? %) Судить же его по меркам времени нынешнего -- некорректно, непрофессионально и т.д.
И у меня здесь не шло о психологии как таковой.  :Smilie:  Тем паче, о её смешивании с чем-либо (включая сладко зевающую кошку  :Smilie: ).
И кому где чего напоминает то или иное слово -- это тож, того...




> Извините, меня учили, что это непрофессионально.


Профессионализм определяется по факту перевода, и никак иначе. %)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И у меня здесь не шло о психологии как таковой.  Тем паче, о её смешивании с чем-либо (включая сладко зевающую кошку ).
> И кому где чего напоминает то или иное слово -- это тож, того...


Дык я ж с этим и соглашаюсь. Автор поста предлагает смешать перевод с подсознанием, не я.  :Smilie: 

И вообще, задорновщина - зло!  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Каюсь, не понял, что вы имели в виду что надо слушать лекции учителей, вместо того чтобы читать словарь. Но не идти же на лекцию к учителю с целью использовать его в качестве словаря, ибо во время лекции прерывать его будет невежливо


Он сам все объясняет.
Учителя знают не хуже нас, что одно и тоже слово можно понимать по разному. Поэтому если речь идет о чем-то важном, то они объясняют что это значит.

К тому же обычно учитель и переводчик тесно взаимодействуют, и переводчик уточняет у учителя прямо по ходу лекции так ли он понял , правильный ли это будет перевод, если он не знает в каком значении обычно учитель использует это слово.

----------

Марица (14.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> Он сам все объясняет.
> Учителя знают не хуже нас, что одно и тоже слово можно понимать по разному. Поэтому если речь идет о чем-то важном, то они объясняют что это значит.
> 
> К тому же обычно учитель и переводчик тесно взаимодействуют, и переводчик уточняет у учителя прямо по ходу лекции так ли он понял , правильный ли это будет перевод, если он не знает в каком значении обычно учитель использует это слово.


Любой человек может прийти на такую лекцию с книгой на английском и прямо взаимодействовать с лектором? При этом надо учесть, что в одну лекцию не уложишься, т.е. нужен курс. Где такое есть? Также интересно, во сколько всё это обойдется? Хотя бы примерно, и чтобы это был настоящий Учитель, а не путанник.

----------


## Маша_ла

Собственно, я про релакс - это не означает умиротворенность, а бодхичитта сама по себе предполагает действие на благо других. Т.е., насколько я понимаю смысл - расслабься и действуй на благо других существ)) Типа, не парься и действуй, что-то вроде этого))

Умиротворенность - это другой слово с корнем пис))

----------


## Джыш

> Т.е., насколько я понимаю смысл - расслабься и действуй на благо других существ))


Йога Нидра в Махаяне  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Любой человек может прийти на такую лекцию с книгой на английском и прямо взаимодействовать с лектором? При этом надо учесть, что в одну лекцию не уложишься, т.е. нужен курс. Где такое есть? Также интересно, во сколько всё это обойдется? Хотя бы примерно, и чтобы это был настоящий Учитель, а не путанник.


Обычно учитель приезжает, дает учение, в это время все сидят и слушают, никто не перебивает учителя вопросами.
В ходе учения многое становится понятным само собой.
Иногда кажется что учитель прямо читает твои мысли и отвечает на твои вопросы, которые ты ещё не успел задать.
Потом, после лекции, если аудитория не многочисленная бывают вопросы-ответы с места. Можно на бумажке вопрос прислать, можно спросить с места.
Если народу очень много, пара тысяч, то люди выстраиваются в очередь, подходят к учителю и спрашивают что они хотят спросить.
Учителя приезжают не один раз в тысячелетие. многие учителя приезжают регулярно, раз в год.
Бывают разные ретриты.
На ретрите с Аджаном Сумедо , напирмер, было мало народу, около 40 что ли человек, и было много времени на вопросы - ответы, можно было много спрашивать и Аджан все объяснял. Так было 10 дней ,  дхарматоки такие были по два раза в день, остальные две сессии были просто медитация, которую он вел так же в ходе медитации уточняя что надо делать сейчас.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче проводит ретриты в России примерно раз в год, у него на ретрите сложно задать вопрос, потому что большие очереди, много людей, но есть курс обучения СМС из 10 ти ступеней, есть учебники по СМС , есть вебтрансляции каждый месяц почти, у него есть электронная почта, он отвечает на письма всем.
Так же он специально обучает переводчиков, и можно спрашивать не у него. а у переводчика какой конкретно здесь перевод.
Патрул Ринпоче так же организует курс обучения в шедре. Я не знаю как там все организовано, но скорее всего так же есть много возможностей непосредственно спрашивать у учителя что непонятно.
Чоки Нима Ринпоче так же часто приезжает в Россию, и я не знаю как там все организовано, но скорее всего так же есть возможности спросить что не понятно.
У всех этих учителей есть электронная почта. Их лекции издаются в бумажном виде. можно брать их и читать . И как правило если делать практику, как они её объясняют, читать лекции, посещать ретриты и спрашивать что не понятно , то все становится понятным и не приходится додумывать.

Не знаю во сколько вам это обойдется...если вы будете к примеру читать текст лекций Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, и вам будет непонятно там что-то, как перевести точно, то вы можете слушать вебтрансляции что бы прояснить это, это бесплатно. Делать практику, это тоже бесплатно. И если все это не поможет, то написать письмо и спросить по почте, это тоже бесплатно.
Однако вряд ли он сможет сказать вам что другой учитель имел ввиду когда говорил - релакс. Лучше спрашивать об этом у того учителя чей текст вы изучаете.

----------

Джыш (14.09.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Собственно, я про релакс - это не означает умиротворенность, а бодхичитта сама по себе предполагает действие на благо других. Т.е., насколько я понимаю смысл - расслабься и действуй на благо других существ)) Типа, не парься и действуй, что-то вроде этого))
> 
> Умиротворенность - это другой слово с корнем пис))


А мне кажется что речь идет о том, что переживание бодхичитты оно за переделами рассудочного мышления, но не привыкший находиться за пределами ум будет пытаться его ухватить, что-то с ним сделать, как-то его применить, развить - будет создавать напряжения, отвлечется от "пребывания в бодхичитте".
Поэтому нужно расслабиться, то есть не создавая напряжений - попыток как-то это переживание ухватить , но и не теряя ясности бодхичитты пребывать.
И таким образом бодхичитта сама будет развиваться.
Но это мое имхо.
может завтра мне покажется что-то другое )))

----------

Маша_ла (14.09.2009)

----------


## Джыш

ullu, спасибо вам за такой подробный ответ. Но что делать, к примеру, если учителей нет и неизвестно когда приедут? Если нет возможности попасть к нему, например на ближайшую тысячу километров всех буддистов можно пересчитать по пальцам, а учителей ниодного? Форумные "отцы" снобистски морщатся. А книжку прочитать очень хочется? Вот ЖС и задают вопросы, кто чем может, поможет  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> ullu, спасибо вам за такой подробный ответ. Но что делать, к примеру, если учителей нет и неизвестно когда приедут? Если нет возможности попасть к нему, например на ближайшую тысячу километров всех буддистов можно пересчитать по пальцам, а учителей ниодного? Форумные "отцы" снобистски морщатся. А книжку прочитать очень хочется? Вот ЖС и задают вопросы, кто чем может, поможет


Ну почитайте, кто ж вам запрещает то.
Возможностей у вас дофига вроде для того что бы понять что это слово значит.
Почитать другие книжки, в которых оно более подробно оъясняется, почитать ЭТУ книжку ЦЕЛИКОМ. скорее всего оно прямо в ней объясняется  :Smilie: 
Ну и к тому же письмо можно учителю написать и спросить.
Трансляции есть ещё и Гуру-йога.
Можно учителя пригласить ещё, кстати. Самому  :Wink:

----------


## Чиффа

Кстати, в одном из примеров словосочетание (to) relax into ... было переведено как "ответить чем-либо на..."

----------


## Джыш

> Ну почитайте, кто ж вам запрещает то.
> Возможностей у вас дофига вроде для того что бы понять что это слово значит.
> Почитать другие книжки, в которых оно более подробно оъясняется, почитать ЭТУ книжку ЦЕЛИКОМ. скорее всего оно прямо в ней объясняется 
> Ну и к тому же письмо можно учителю написать и спросить.
> Трансляции есть ещё и Гуру-йога.
> Можно учителя пригласить ещё, кстати. Самому


Т.е., всё что угодно, только не задавайте этот вопрос на БФ? Странная позиция  :EEK!:  Но вопросы учителям по е-майл, это да, вариант.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е., всё что угодно, только не задавайте этот вопрос на БФ? Странная позиция  Но вопросы учителям по е-майл, это да, вариант.


не знаю ничего про вопросы на БФ.
Сами придумали себе - сами себе и отвечайте тогда  :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> не знаю ничего про вопросы на БФ.
> Сами придумали себе - сами себе и отвечайте тогда


Легко!  :Smilie:

----------

